# Babbington Rescue, Nottingham Open Day 22nd August



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

They are having an open day on the 22nd August , there will be a fun dog show, BBQ, have a go agility and fly ball, doggie shop, and more. Starts at 11am with the Scamps classes from 12pm 


Babbington Hall,
Westby Lane,
Awsworth,
Nottinghamshire,
NG16 2SS
(10 minutes from MI junction 26)


----------

